

The Secret: Why Your Engineering Team Hates You - theglus
https://medium.com/@theglus/the-secret-why-your-engineering-team-hates-you-46d75cccf048

======
byaruhaf
status Meetings are usually about words and abstract concepts, not real things
(like a piece of code or some interface design

